# Mum of triplets at age 66



## snoopcos (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3014149/New-mum-has-triplets-at-66.html


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

crumbs! 

typical mysogynist sun reporting though...how the man has three 'childless wives.' 

so it's the womens problem then...no common denominator to their infertility of course!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

66?!! Wow, triplets..... Each to there own I suppose! 

This clinic is very famous for very old mums. 

Made me feel very deprssed actually, how can a 66 year old become a mum and I cant at 26?!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Skybreeze said:


> Made me feel very deprssed actually, how can a 66 year old become a mum and I cant at 26?!


awww, mate 

i wouldn't feel too depressed though...who'd be her? ok, i may be maligning the husband, and of course it could be lost in translation. but who would want to be just thought of as a vessel for his 'heir'? 

and his poor other wives who are 'childless'...how is his attitude towards them now?

there are a few people i feel sorry for when i read this article. i ain't one of them!


----------



## MARPSJR (Jul 29, 2009)

Am I the only person who gets angry when they see how these articles are reported?  It is done for pure sensationalism.  What are the chances that this was with her own eggs?  Why dont they report the stats - i.e. how (not) likely it is that she would get pregnant with her own eggs even with IVF?  What is the success rate even with donor eggs at that age.

This couple made a choice.  But the reporters also have a choice as to how they report - deferting to sensationalism and trying to cause a scandal OR with a sense of social obligation to publish things in the correct factual context?  The way that they report gives IVF and fertility treatments a bad name, and also misleads people into thinking IVF is really simple and a guarantee to a baby. After just one failed IVF cycle we realise that isnt the case.  No wonder the man in the street gives IVF such a bad name if this is what they read, and they dont hear the other side of the story which is much truer - it could be their son or daughter with infertility issues.  I for one now feel compelled to talk about IVF openly with people I meet to be sure they dont get a wonky and incorrect view of what it is all about.  There is no stigma to infertility.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

MARPSJR said:


> Am I the only person who gets angry when they see how these articles are reported? It is done for pure sensationalism.


nope, not just you. and you make some excellent points


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

I didn't read the article and have no intention of doing so because I know it will make me so angry.  There have been so many of them (or maybe when on this journey it feels that way) that I know how iVF will be protrayed.

I did watch 'my weird and wonderfull family' last night anyone else??
That got me anrgy that they were looking at looks etc, then when their 2nd set of twins, 1 of which had a possibility of having downs his comments made me so angry.  1. it's too late for selection reduction and 2.  'there's always the possibility of adoption if it does'
If this gay couple really went down this route because they really wanted a family then why only want them if they are perfect!!!  There are many gay couples who want a family for the same reasons as hetrosexual couples but these weren't one of them.  Another sensationalism tv program.

Ok rant over and I should make myself a promise to switch off tv when these types of programs come on


Anyone else feel the same.

thanks for listening x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

It frustrates me that not only the sensationalist reporting - but she must have used donor eggs - there is no way you can get your own eggs to make triplets at 66 - just wish more openess about using donor in older women was normal in the press, and aknowledging the woman who helped them become pg as well grrrrrrrrrr    

agree must avoid watching/reading badly written/planned 'family' stories as the facts are always so badly done and the people often need a slap (like your gay couple lornam41.......didnt watch it but totally with you!)


----------

